# Medical marijuana proposal advances in Michigan



## FruityBud (Mar 3, 2008)

LANSING  Michigan voters are a step closer to considering whether marijuana should be legalized for medical purposes.

 The Board of State Canvassers OKd petitions today to put the issue before state lawmakers. If lawmakers dont approve the measure within 40 days, the proposal will be placed on the November ballot for voters to decide.

   That may be the most likely scenario since lawmakers havent acted on similar legislation introduced in recent years.

Michigan law prohibits marijuana use for any reason. But roughly a dozen other states permit medicinal use by patients.

The Michigan initiative would allow patients to grow and use small amounts of marijuana for relief from pain associated with cancer, AIDS, multiple sclerosis and other diseases.

A doctors approval or recommendation would be required to use the drug. Registry cards would be created so law enforcement personnel could tell who was a registered patient with the OK to use the drug.

Voters in at least five Michigan cities  Ann Arbor, Detroit, Ferndale, Flint and Traverse City  have passed ballot initiatives allowing for medicinal marijuana use in the past few years. The votes were mostly symbolic, however, since state and federal laws prohibit use of the drug.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/2bb8mh*


----------



## snuggles (Mar 3, 2008)

Good for them, I wonder if they will pass it or if the people will have to get it done.


----------



## LowRider (Mar 4, 2008)

snuggles the people will pass it.  the old farts in office are worried about votes if they attempt it.  some may actually want to pass it but since they want a job and to stay in office they more than likely won't touch it.


----------



## amfex420 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's definately going to be the people, especially younger people from 18-25, if it's going to be passed they have to vote. I say this because from my expeirience, I don't know why but alot of people in michigan arent real big on mj. Thast just my opinion, I just hope I'm very very wrong.

Fruity Bud do you know what act or ballot or whatever thats going to be on so I can vote for it? I thought I was told it was going to be act 2 but I'm not sure. -Thanks


----------



## IRISH (Apr 24, 2008)

i believe the people of michigan have been hoping this issue would go on the open ballot for a long time now. to my knowledge its been before legislature for the past 10 years or so, and always killed right there. now it's our turn to vote for what we believe in. my letters have been written, my voice heard, now its up to "we, the people"... come on November, please dont dissapoint any further.  ...


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL..michigan people arent very much into mj?!! i wanna know where you are in michigan cuz i swear..im unfortunatly a born and raised michigander and evvverrrybody i know tokes,lol...you must be around northern michigan or something. anyways,even though i'll probably never beable to get it prescribed to me,i guess its a start.i'll be making my vote count come november. but either way,the capital city is infested with herb.i havent seen a real drought out here since 98 and that was only for a week or so.what is hard to find out here though is magic mushrooms.i hardly ever see them around here.anyways,just thaught i'd throw my $.02 on here.-peace


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 24, 2008)

For those of you on this site who live in Michigan:

I live in Cali. When I was in Michigan (Winter '02, Ann Arbor) I ALWAYS seem to have really good, stony bud.

Kudos Michigan...you supprised the heck out of me.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 24, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> For those of you on this site who live in Michigan:
> 
> I live in Cali. When I was in Michigan (Winter '02, Ann Arbor) I ALWAYS seem to have really good, stony bud.
> 
> Kudos Michigan...you supprised the heck out of me.



:lama:Go Michigan!  
Here in my county we can grow 99 indoors and 25 outdoors...  It is the most liberal county in California.  We have the coolest supervisors...  I think most of them are old hippies!  Awesome, huh?  
But our county is watched by the FEDs!  State laws are liberal, but the federal laws are not!  
It's gotten bad leaving the county if anything is being transported.  The newspapers are very liberal and informative by letting people know which highways are being watched.  Traveling outside California and Oregon is very risky with even very small amounts.  
So you can come visit California, but you have to stay, right Effen Gee?  :giggle::rofl:   eace:


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol,the average michigander couldnt afford to live in Cali...well..maybe northern cal but definitly not southern cal =) your guy's rent and house prices are crazy...but then again you are in cali,so i guess the weather makes up for the high prices.  
as for Michigan and its weed,just like anywhere else it depends on who you know but i have friends/family in cleveland,columbus,fort wayne,indianapolis,and all of them say that michigan has better weed than what theyre used to.the prices for good chrons are just rediculous,i've seen 50-60 an eighth. (youre better off growing it yourself)The one thing i can say though is we do get some pretty good cheap midgrade...if you like that kinda stuff.personally,i've smoked so much of it that its to a point where even though its cheap,its almost pointless to buy because you just dont get as high as you want to be (like if you were to smoke some kush or haze)


----------



## amfex420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah g you said it, Northern Michigan. There's obviously a good number of people who love their mj up around here, but like you said It's nothing compared to Lansing, Ann Arbor, detroit areas. Granted those places populations are much bigger. It just seems that the ratio of people who smoke is much lower the futher north you go until you hit canada! Oh yeah by the way I LOVE Lansing theres always good cheap bud down there. and shrooms are usually in constant stock up here. A lot of college students grow their own.


----------



## Klicks (Dec 9, 2008)

I like to think that maybe I helped pass the med MJ use in Michigan, campaigning in all the places where handicappers were, sometimes being asked discreetly to leave.  But..........I got great responses from the majority of the people I chatted with.  People are just plain sick and tired of paying the pharmacies for drugs with some pretty bad side effects to eleviate their pain.  

My thinking is that Michigan med. practitioners will end up only writing scripts for terminal patients.   Can you imagine a bail-out plan for the pharmecutical companies if doctors start writing scripts for chronic pain or palsy!!!


----------

